# Logan 200 spindle not coming out



## Douglas69trump (Apr 3, 2014)

I suspect the bearing grease has solidified in my Logan 200 (#13152) as the spindle bearings don't turn well. I tried to remove the spindle, but it doesn't want to move. I'm unsure about whacking it with a hammer, so I soaked the headstock lightly in turpentine. The spindle still won't come out.
Am I on the right track with the soaking? 
Should I give it a good whack?
Any tips/tricks appreciated.
DougT


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 3, 2014)

Doug,

First of all, do you have a manual for the lathe?  It will show all the parts that need to come off to remove the spindle.  Sometimes it is very hard to get the right hand bearing to move.  I had to make a puller to get mine out.

Have you joined the Logan yahoo group?  It is run by Scott Logan.  Here's a link: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/lathe-list/info

Do a search on that site and you will find lots of information on removing the spindle.  It's a common problem.

Do NOT try to drive it out with a hammer.  Those bearings are very expensive and you will only damage them.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## Douglas69trump (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks!
Everything helps at this point. I will find the yahoo group. I do have the manual and I've become fairly familiar with the lathe, even though I can't use it yet.
I've tried the search and have not found much this time around. I searched about a year ago and I think that is where i read about the turpentine. I will keep looking. 
Dougt


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 3, 2014)

Did you say you could begin too turn it?  A few drops of spindle oil and some elbow gear ease will soften the grease itself, in my experience.

This doesn't get it out for you, but may loosen things up a bit.  


Bernie


----------



## TomKro (Apr 4, 2014)

A number of folks have made some sort of puller to jack the spindle out.  As mentioned previously, banging on things may cause costly damage.      

Be sure you have the setscrew fully backed out on the bull gear.   My bull gear setscrew was set so tight it deformed the spindle enough so that the bull gear was hung up on the spindle.  Took a lot of back and forth before it finally came out. 

Good luck getting that thing apart.


----------



## Douglas69trump (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll look into making a puller, and double check the set screw. 
Thanks


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey;

Assuming everything is loose, a little bit of very judiciously applied heat to the headstock would not hurt a bit.


----------



## Douglas69trump (Apr 8, 2014)

I got the spindle out. I fashioned a puller out of a piece of all thread and a steel plate and a couple of pieces of 2x4. It worked. Now I can grease the bearings and get a belt. Gotta find a chuck for this as well.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 9, 2014)

Good job! I knew you could do it. Thank you for the up date.

Can you show us your contraption?


----------



## Douglas69trump (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't figure out how to post a picture that isn't massively large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

